# CAMELS HUMP ON SATURDAY, 10-9-2004



## Tony (Oct 7, 2004)

In our continuing quest to climb all the 4K's in New England, Alpinista and I are traveling to the great state of Vermont to climb Camels Hump (4,083 feet) on Saturday, October 9.   

We'll use the Monroe Trail/Dean Loop, which is 8 miles, 2600 feet elevation, 5 hours and 20 minutes.  If weather conditions look poor or we get lazy  :roll:   we'll skip the Loop and do the Monroe trail out and back, 6.8 miles, 2600 feet,  4 hours 40 minutes.

We'll be at the Monroe Trailhead at 10:00 AM (hopefully), if you plan to go let us know and we'll discuss the logistics.

Tony   :flag:    :beer: [/b]


----------



## skimom (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow Tony ... you are on a mission !!

I'd love to join you to Vermont, but I'm off to Owl's Head this Saturday.

Have fun !!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm probably going to join this one, because my name is Michael and I'm a hiking addict. I should be staying home and fall cleaning. Damn, I have no will power.


----------

